# joomla - Konfiguration für Unterverzeichnis einrichten



## shutdown (25. März 2008)

Hallo, ich könnte mal eure Hilfe brauchen, und hoffe es gibt Leute, die sich auch schon mit dieser Problematik auseinander gesetzt haben.

Ich möchte Joomla in einem Unterverzeichnis meines Webspaces installieren.
Soweit so gut, das funktioniert auch alles soweit.

Aber - ich möchte jetzt, dass wenn ganz normal die URL eingegeben wird, automatisch ohne Weiterleitung alle Dateien des Unterverzeichnisses verwendet werden.
-> Also genau das Verhalten, von dem man im Internet zig Meinungen findet, dass das nicht gehen soll.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass das gehen muss. (Noch zur Info: Ich teste das ganze derzeit lokal bei mir auf xampp)

Also: Schritte, die gemacht werden müssen:
1. Es muss im Root-Verzeichnis bestimmte Dateien geben, auch wenn der Rest im Unterverzeichnis liegt.

Hierzu gehört u.a. die index.php


```
define( 'DS', DIRECTORY_SEPARATOR );
define('JPATH_BASE', dirname(__FILE__).DS.'unter' );
```

Ändert man die Datei mit diesen beiden Zeilen um, ist schon der erste Schritt geschehen - alle Skripte werden ab diesem Zeitpunkt aus dem Unterverzeichnis geladen (das weiß ich, weil es z.B. den Ordner includes bei mir nur noch im Unterverzeichnis gibt)

2. Jetzt besteht aber noch ein weiteres Problem. Auch wenn die Skripte aus dem Unterverzeichnis verwendet werden, werden die Ressourcen weiterhin aus dem Hauptverzeichnis eingebunden.

Das müsste an solchen Befehlen liegen:


```
if ( $params->get( 'show_icons' ) ) {
			$text = JHTML::_('image.site',  'printButton.png', '/images/M_images/', NULL, NULL, JText::_( 'Print' ) );
		} else {
			$text = JText::_( 'ICON_SEP' ) .'&nbsp;'. JText::_( 'Print' ) .'&nbsp;'. JText::_( 'ICON_SEP' );
		}
```


Durch den Aufruf /images/... wird ja direkt von ausgehend von der DocumentRoot referenziert.

Jetzt gäbe es ja in der htaccess-Datei folgenden Eintrag:


```
#  Uncomment following line if your webserver's URL
#  is not directly related to physical file paths.
#  Update Your Joomla! Directory (just / for root)

# RewriteBase /
RewriteBase /unter
```

Allerdings bringt ein Ändern der RewriteBase keine Änderung.

Ich hoffe, ihr habt verstanden worauf es mir ankommt.
Joomla-Installation in einem Unterverzeichnis, Konfiguration für das Hauptverzeichnis.
Die Seite soll also ganz normal über http://www.beispiel.de erreichbar sein und nicht über http://www.beispiel.de/joomla.

Und bitte sagt jetzt nicht wieder alle, dass das nicht geht. (Und wenn, dann sagt mir wenigstens, warum das nicht gehen soll - es ist für ein so gut entwickeltes System meiner Meinung nach nämlich reiflich unlogisch, wenn das nicht gehen sollte)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. März 2008)

HI,
also würd mich ja auch interessieren.
Aber man könnte doch auch seinen Webserver so konfigurieren das die Toplevel Domain auf ein Unterverzeichnis verweist ohne das anzuzeigen. Oder?

Gruß


----------



## shutdown (26. März 2008)

Natürlich könnte man das, wenn:

- man direkten Zugriff auf den Apache hat
- man andernfalls was dafür zahlen will
- man sonst nichts mit der Domain anfangen will, außer dem Unterverzeichnis.

Und, und, und...

Es gibt viele Gründe, warum es möglich sein sollte, Joomla etwas außergewöhnlicher zu installieren - weshalb ich mir weiterhin nicht vorstellen kann, dass es nicht geht.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre ja z.B. alle Aufrufe auf Toplevel auf den Unterordner umzuschreiben (per htaccess)


```
RewriteRule /images/(.*) /unter/images/$1
```

Aber dann kann man die Ordner auf Toplevel ja trotzdem nicht verwenden. . .


----------

